
Largest known soft-shell reptile egg discovered in Antarctica - finphil
https://boingboing.net/2020/06/18/largest-known-soft-shell-repti.html
======
pvaldes
No inner bones and no shell... In my opinion this speaks volumes, not so much
about biology of this type of animals, as what you would expect in a scenery
of Ocean Acidification. Would be my first candidate.

That could also explain the super-size (water intake by osmosis after losing
the calcium layer).

